# startup list info



## aam94 (Jul 14, 2003)

Unecessary for start up...

I unchecked the following:

-AUTOTKIT
-hkcmd
-hpmon05
-hpupd05
-BackWeb-8876480
-Logitray
-mnyexpr
-nwiz
-AutotBar

any opinions about unchecking the above..

I found this to be an interesting resource:

startup info


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi,

If you check back here on this thread you might search for the items on your list at this site :

http://www.lafn.org/webconnect/mentor/startup/PENINDEX.HTM

Some are listed as Users Choice - personally I have NWIZ enabled as I developed display errors after removing it ... though not suggesting you would.


----------



## aam94 (Jul 14, 2003)

thank you..


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

If you receive an E-mail with an attachment from [email protected] or [email protected] it isn't from me. It's most likely due to somebody elses PC bring infected with the NOVARG.A VIRUS which uses valid E-mail addresses. In the last 12 hours I've seen nearly 200 E-mails as such.

If you are a regular visitor, click HERE to go straight to the list...

Last update :- 22nd January, 2004
4196 items listed

This is the latest Update from Paul"Pacman" Collins site that Tony Klein & The Techs recommend to us when validating Hijack This lists.
Its worth remembering.

Foxfire


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

This link probably has the most detailed list of startup items on the net and has a google button by each that is a direct link to more info on that item..


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes,I like that,simple & easy to read.
Many thanks Deke.

Foxfire


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

You should also run Ad-Aware and delete BackWeb.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

If you delete backweb, some applications may no longer work. Kodak uses backweb for auto updating and quality assurance.

Also, I'd leave hkcmd,Logitray for your keyboard, 
hpmon05,hpupd05 for your printer,
nwiz for your vid card, can be disabled through display properties if you wish.... at least for the newest drivers...


----------



## polak (Oct 12, 2003)

Another Startup List reference guide. Site attached

http://www.answersthatwork.com/Tasklist_pages/tasklist.htm

Answersthatwork also has a nice startup tool. It's not free but provides good details.

http://www.answersthatwork.com/TUT_pages/TUT_screens.htm


----------

